# Overclocking 8600 gts



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

i overclocked my cpu, and now i want to overclock my 8600 gts. I did some research on it finding for the 8600 in particular 40 C is cool, 50- 60 C is normal, and 70- 80 C is Hot. For some reason though when i overclock the card, even to 800 mhz, the temperatures stay the same. i checked on nvidia monitor and gpu- Z. Same results from both. I'm using and antec 900, case fans all on high, and gpu fan on about 60 percent. Is this normal, safe?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it should idle the same but the loads may be different

a few mhz really dont make much of a temp difference


----------



## WyrDOuT (Apr 3, 2008)

Well Dolmaface...

Overclocking your GPU and CPU will not cause the Temps to go up until U put a load on them.. Load a game or 3D application and run it for about 20 or 30 minutes and then check your temps....


----------

